
The Deadlock Empire: A game that teaches locking and concurrency (2016) - Terretta
https://deadlockempire.github.io
======
xyz-x
This was really well made and fun to play! Thanks for making it!

Makes me want to create a game for CSP where the goal is to "make it right"
(some concurrent condition) rather than "make it crash" (buggy usage of
primitives).

------
molyss
I love the idea and the interface. I think the stories are a bit convoluted
and confusing. Such problems are inherently hard to understand, convey and
fix, and this is an example.

The "finding the issue" aspect is interesting but rarely used in real life
(well, it's often used during debugging, once an issue was found in
production).

------
temp_warrior
The way colors are used is confusing. When I used expand to inspect a non-
atomic instruction it looked like instructions were executed in the reverse
order, due to the incorrect use of white as a highlight color.

Instead of ambiguous use of color, please use an execution icon to show which
instruction is being executed.

For clarity, the value of the temp variable should also be shown.

I also agree that the backstory is a bit surplus to requirements and feels a
bit pasted on.

EDIT: Undo and Reset level buttons should also be visible at all times without
scrolling. It is annoying when you have to scroll back to undo.

Otherwise, jolly good!

------
breakingcups
This is great! I was looking for a way to educate some colleagues on all the
subtle ways data races can occur. By flipping the roles (from trying to
prevent data races to trying to find them) I think people will gain a better
understanding.

